

OVH cloud: openstack, 100% SLA, free BW in/out, anti-ddos, starting at 3€/month - mackwic
https://www.ovh.com/fr/cloud/

======
mackwic
In before the common (and sane) suspicion:

\- 100% SLA: it's a cash-back agreement, not a technical promise. Also it
doesn't cover the maintenance period (FYI I never had any maintenance downtime
for 5 years but YMMV).

\- free bandwidth: it's a real thing in France, the bandwidth is free.

I am a happy customer of OVH since 5 years, either personally or
professionally.

------
inetsee
Just a couple of notes from my quick look (I had to find the English page
first):

It appears that the starting price for the cloud service is $14.99 / month.
The $2.99 / month price is for the Classic VPS.

Both services offer 100 Mbps for the first 10 Tb of bandwidth, then 1 Mbps.
Getting 10 Tb of bandwidth for $2.99 a month is an amazing deal.

